# Moving to Winnipeg 2018



## shesalady (May 27, 2015)

Hi,

We are a young family moving to Winnipeg from the Republic of Ireland by July 2018 as my husband got a job there. We have 3 kids, 2 are of school age. I would be grateful for information on good schools (including pros and cons of private versus public schools), good neighborhoods to live in, good childcare, family activities, also kids activities for the summer and / or where to go for information.
I would also appreciate information for me as an adult, the odd time I might get time to myself and what you think I need to know before coming to Winnipeg.
Thanking you all for your advice


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Make sure you are prepared for the cold next winter. There is a reason we call it Winterpeg.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Schools have a catchment area, and you have to attend school in the one where your home is. So have a look at your husbands commute + quality of school and decide where you want to live.

I am not familiar with Winnipeg, but where I live, there are so many excellent quality schools that there's no need to pay $$$ for private school.
Here you can find a bit more info on the school rankings: https://www.fraserinstitute.org/school-performance

Google 'newcomers centre Winnipeg', and you will find organizations that help newcomers settle down and find their way in all things Winnipeg/Manitoba/Canada.


----------



## plcaau (Jan 22, 2017)

Public schools are good provided you stay out of the north end. Newer areas are good for professional families with smaller children, older areas you will have much less atmosphere with less children. Stay out of the north west portion of the city (north of portage avenue, west of the red river) as that is known as the "North End" and not the best place to be.


----------



## shesalady (May 27, 2015)

colchar said:


> Make sure you are prepared for the cold next winter. There is a reason we call it Winterpeg.


Thanks


----------



## shesalady (May 27, 2015)

Thanks EVHB and Plcauu. Great advice


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Just to add to what I said above about winter in the 'Peg, with the wind chill it was -41c there yesterday.


----------



## jennijmc (Apr 11, 2018)

*Fellow Irish person in Winnipeg*

Hey ! My partner and I moved from Dublin to Winnipeg last summer because he got a position here. We don't have kids but if you need any advice on the adulting side of things let me know and I can send you my email address. Know how hard it is to make the move over here .. We settled in fine ( the winter is long) but things are good ! Top tip- if you drive and want to switch your Irish license to a Canadian one you need to ask for a letter of entitlement from the NDLS, if you don't have this letter its a huge hassle ! 

Good luck , 

Jenni


----------



## shesalady (May 27, 2015)

Thanks Jenni,
Will definitely take you up on the advce offer. Whereabouts in Winnipeg are you in and any other tips on settling in hassle free? 
Thanking you


----------



## dingo499 (Apr 4, 2018)

How do you survive the -41c windchill!!


----------



## jennijmc (Apr 11, 2018)

Hey , 
I thought I replied to this but looks like it did not post ! I currently live in Corydon , it has a slightly more european feel to it as there are some things you can walk to (its called the Italian district here but its really not Italian lol). In terms of a good area for children, La Salle is ment to be a nice community and so is Oak Bluff in terms of great schools etc. There is an Irish community here too if you want to meet up with them. My partner and I have made some good Canadian/expat friends in less then a year but there is an Irish community here too if you want to meet up with them. Have you visited Winnipeg ? Its not exactly a pretty city but if you give it a chance its not bad at all. You will 100% need to drive though. Everything is quite spread out. The Winter is long but the summers are beautiful


----------



## jennijmc (Apr 11, 2018)

Haha I bought a good jacket, gloves, hat and snow boots. It was honestly not the worst ! Just very very long !


----------

